# uml aus quelltext



## -CodeMaster- (13. Jan 2004)

Hi,

ich suche ein FreewareTool das aus bestehenden java / c++ programmen uml diagramme erstellt.

bisher hab ich mir die community edition von Poseidon angeschaut, ist ein echt spitzen tool nur leider unterstützt es kein import von bereits geschriebenen java programmen.

mfg
-CodeMaster-


----------



## Pulvertoastman (14. Jan 2004)

Schau dir mal http://jrefactory.sourceforge.net/ an. Das ist zwar kein UML Tool, aber vielleicht ganz nett, wenn du nur Diagramme für bestehenden Quelltext anschauen willst.


----------



## -CodeMaster- (15. Jan 2004)

Danke gefällt mir schon ganz gut.

P.s. Gibt es irgentwelche IDE'S die sowas schon direkt eingebaut haben (z.B. JBuilder)???


mfg
-CodeMaster-


----------



## Pulvertoastman (16. Jan 2004)

JBuilder setzt hier auf Together. Haben sie ja auch irgendwann mal gekauft. Heisst aber, dass du sowohl eine kommerzielle Version von JBuilder als auch Together brauchst.

Aber JRefactory hat, soweit ich weiss, auch eine Anbindung an JBuilder.


----------



## -CodeMaster- (16. Jan 2004)

Danke,

ich glaub ich werd es jetzt in Verbindung mit Netbeans nutzen.

mfg

-CodeMaster-


----------

